# So glad I bought a plow - NOT



## bschurr

Hey guys - 
This past fall I picked up a complete Fisher set up for my 97 TJ and since then it snowed a total of 8 inches during 2 storms all winter in northern NJ! Seems like a big waste of $ but hey, there's always next year. Fortunately, I am not a commercial plower and just bought the set up for my personal use.

I am thankful for all of the great information on this site and all of the input from the members here! Great site!


----------



## Hubjeep

I bet there was a whole lot of that this year. 

Last year we were hit HARD in NY, 12 storms IIRC. This year we had one 4" snowfall, followed by a warm day.

I can imagine all the stories of how much so-and-so made plowing the year before and all the best-case-senario math going through peoples heads about return on equipment.


----------



## bschurr

Hubjeep;1468950 said:


> I bet there was a whole lot of that this year.
> 
> Last year we were hit HARD in NY, 12 storms IIRC. This year we had one 4" snowfall, followed by a warm day.
> 
> I can imagine all the stories of how much so-and-so made plowing the year before and all the best-case-senario math going through peoples heads about return on equipment.


^ Absolutely.

Next I am gonna invest in a natural gas stand-by generator for my home to ensure that PSE&G never drops power :laughing:


----------



## greg8872

How about going and buying an electric car so the gas prices will drop for the rest of us if is your luck causing things... LOL


----------



## Hubjeep

bschurr;1469206 said:


> ^ Absolutely.
> 
> Next I am gonna invest in a natural gas stand-by generator for my home to ensure that PSE&G never drops power :laughing:


My standby unit ran for 5 days last year due to the hurricane.


----------



## bluerage94

Waiting for all the used equipment to start hitting the market...


----------



## Hubjeep

bluerage94;1469225 said:


> Waiting for all the _barely_ used equipment to start hitting the market...


Fixed. 

BTW, hello fellow Long Islander.


----------



## bschurr

greg8872;1469213 said:


> How about going and buying an electric car so the gas prices will drop for the rest of us if is your luck causing things... LOL


HAW! GM is idling their production of the Chevy Volt - they can't give that thing away!!


----------



## secret_weapon

bschurr;1469276 said:


> HAW! GM is idling their production of the Chevy Volt - they can't give that thing away!!


:laughing: A $50k sticker price might have something to do with the slightly lackluster sales.


----------



## peteo1

secret_weapon;1469523 said:


> :laughing: A $50k sticker price might have something to do with the slightly lackluster sales.


You can buy a whole new plow truck for that. Why buy a little hippie car that you can't do jack with? I don't have a problem with being Eco friendly but when the automotive industry gets serious about it maybe something will change. $50k for an electric car isn't serious in my opinion, its ridiculous.


----------



## theplowmeister

peteo1;1469579 said:


> You can buy a whole new plow truck for that. Why buy a little hippie car that you can't do jack with? I don't have a problem with being Eco friendly but when the automotive industry gets serious about it maybe something will change. $50k for an electric car isn't serious in my opinion, its ridiculous.


The world according to Peteo 1

Thankfully not ever body wants or needs a PU. so why get something that gets 11 MPG ALL YEAR LONG to only need it 2 or 3 times a year. Cheaper to pay for delivery service.

How many customers would you loose if all your customers had PU trucks.

If I commuted to work an electric car sounds good to me.


----------



## peteo1

theplowmeister;1469601 said:


> The world according to Peteo 1
> 
> Thankfully not ever body wants or needs a PU. so why get something that gets 11 MPG ALL YEAR LONG to only need it 2 or 3 times a year. Cheaper to pay for delivery service.
> 
> How many customers would you loose if all your customers had PU trucks.
> 
> If I commuted to work an electric car sounds good to me.


The world according to the plowmeister. You obviously missed the whole point.....again.


----------



## MLG

HubJeep,

Plow might seem like a waste of money now, but a plow is a long-term investment. Wait until you get dumped on with 10" next year and a 2 day blast of wind and you clean your driveway off in minutes, rather than hours. Suddenly it'll be the BEST investment you ever made.


----------



## Hubjeep

MLG;1472934 said:


> HubJeep,
> 
> Plow might seem like a waste of money now, but a plow is a long-term investment. Wait until you get dumped on with 10" next year and a 2 day blast of wind and you clean your driveway off in minutes, rather than hours. Suddenly it'll be the BEST investment you ever made.


Absolutely, but many people do not think long-term... instead buy a plow expecting instant payback.


----------



## MLG

BTW, do you have any pictures of your setup?


----------



## Hubjeep

MLG;1473431 said:


> BTW, do you have any pictures of your setup?




http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87357


----------



## MLG

Well that looks like a really nice setup. Not too heavy, blade won't rust, should be easy on the Jeep front end. Nice work!


----------



## thelettuceman

That Jeep to the left ( in your link ) looks like my kind of toy!!!!!


----------



## Hubjeep

thelettuceman;1476032 said:


> That Jeep to the left ( in your link ) looks like my kind of toy!!!!!


Thumbs Up
http://www.jpmagazine.com/featuredvehicles/154_0805_1978_jeep_cj7_yj_tj/viewall.html


----------

